# Starcraft 1 - Fehlfarben unter Windows7



## mFuSE (28. Mai 2010)

Moin,


ich hab schon alle Kompatibilitätseinstellungen durchprobiert - keine zeigt irgendeine Wirkung.

Ich hatte Starcraft sogar schon in einer WinXP VirtualBoxVM am laufen - da tut es voll toll - nur leider krieg ich die VM nicht in den Vollbild 

Unter einem nativem WinXP läuft auch noch alles einwandfrei.


Jemand ne Idee oder Ahnung was das sein könnte?
Habe ja bisher nicht gehört das Starcraft nicht mehr unter Win7/Vista laufen würde, also scheint es bei anderen irgendwie zu gehen?


----------



## Xel'Naga (28. Mai 2010)

Naja die älteren Spiele wie StarCraft1 spiele ich nur unter WinXP, da ist die Kompatibilität noch am höchsten.

Bei dir ist eindeutig der Treiber schuld, generell die alten Spiele und die neuesten Treiber harmonieren nicht immer unbedingt. Alte spiele werden nicht immer weiter supportet von Nvidia/ATI.

Bei mir hat schon mal geholfen das ich einen Treiber verwendet habe der schon einige Jahre alt ist, aber bei Win7 ist das wohl nicht zu realisieren.

Bleibt dir wohl nur eines übrig wenn du nur einen Rechner hast, nämlich ein Multibootsystem.
Zuerst WinXP installieren und danach Win7.


----------



## mFuSE (28. Mai 2010)

Das Problem dürfte schon seit Vista da sein, ich hab mich bisher nur nie aktiv drum gekümmert.

Wäre natürlich ärgerlich wenn es von vornerein heißt - wird einfach nicht mehr unterstützt ...


Normalerweise war Blizzard da immer vorne mit dabei wenn es um den Support von Spielen ging .... aber jetzt .... AlarmStufe Rot 1 läuft noch 1a ... aber Starcraft mit der Fehldarstellung geht halt gar nicht xD


----------



## Scorp (28. Mai 2010)

Du wirst wahrscheinlich auch Total-Frezes erfahren.
1. Im Optionsmenü die Animationen der Einheiten-Portaits, sowie Color-Cycling und CPU-Throtting deaktiveren --> der PC wird nicht mehr freezen.
2. Um die Grafikbugs zu beheben ist etwas mehr Arbeit nötig:
Du musst eine *.bat Datei (Batch-Datei) erstellen:

```
cmd.exe /C start /affinity 1 D:\"Starcraft - Broodwar"\"StarCraft.exe"
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 2
taskkill /f /IM explorer.exe
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 2
cd C:\Games\Starcraft\
rem cmd.exe /C start /affinity 1 D:\Starcraft - Broodwar\StarCraft.exe
rem Enter drücken und Explorer wiedeherzustellen und cmd-Fenster zu schließen.
pause
start explorer.exe
exit
```

Die Datei macht folgendes: Sie startet Starcraft, der Ping in Zeile 2 und 4 dient einer kurzen Zeitverzögerung. Dann wird der Explorer beendet.
Am Ende wird per Enter wieder die Cmd-Kommandozeile beendet und der Explorer wiederhergestellt.
Du musst die Dateipfade eben für deine Installation anpassen.

@Xel'Naga: Nein, die Treiber sind nicht schuld. Ohne die Batch-File wirst du es nie zum Laufen bekommmen und Win7, egal was man anstellt - es ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Problem zwischen Explorer und Starcraft. 
Hoffe das hiflt! Bei mir klappt es wunderbar.


----------



## Xel'Naga (28. Mai 2010)

Ist ja fast abenteuerlich was du da schreibst SCORP 
Hoffentlich wird das helfen bei ihm, ich bin gespannt !


----------



## Scorp (28. Mai 2010)

Das klappt - wenn richtig gemacht zu 100%


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Mai 2010)

Das sollte aufjedenfall helfen. Der explorer.exe verursacht das Problem. Damit wird man auch diese Farbprobleme bei AoEII und C&C Alarmstufe Rot und Tiberiumkonflikt los.


----------



## mFuSE (28. Mai 2010)

krass... es funktioniert!   


Habs aber grad auf die schnelle einfach mit ner offenen com Zeile (zum starten von starcraft.exe) und dem Taskmanager zum beenden der explorer.exe benutzt.


Wie zum Teufel schafft es der Windows Explorer Starcraft1 zu verhunzen? 


Also es gibt Bugs die glaubt man gar nicht ^^


----------



## Xel'Naga (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal Farbprobleme mit älteren Spielen (10Jahre alte), da hat bei mir ein Treiber geholfen der auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hatte.


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Mai 2010)

also die Lösung mit Windows Xp in VirtualBox, ist für mich die beste Lösung, das mit dem Vollbilld ist eh so ne Sache.

Starcraft läuft auf 640x480 und wenn die auf die Grösse von einem moderen TFT, gestretcht werden, naja die Bildqualität ist einfach nur grausam. Da Spiel ich lieber auf meinem 24Zoll im Fenstermodus ohne irgendwelche einschränkungen...


----------



## sanmonku (30. Mai 2010)

btw

unter vista verursacht aktives ingame Xfire auch grafik fehler...


----------



## feivel (30. Mai 2010)

hatte das mit der nvidia auch im menü...unter der ati nicht getestet
aber im spielmodus war alles ok soweit


----------



## Nobody1980 (27. Februar 2011)

kann mir das jemand auf deutsch erklären bin da nicht so befast mit


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (27. Februar 2011)

Was erklären ?
Bitte mehr ins Detail gehen, sonst Antwortet dir keiner hier.


----------



## Nobody1980 (27. Februar 2011)

wie kann man das alles einstellen bin da ein bischen unbeholfen


----------



## Nobody1980 (27. Februar 2011)

bekomme starkraft nicht flüssig zum laufen weiß mit dem cmd befehl nichts anzu fangen


----------



## Eiche (28. Februar 2011)

im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/131107-sammelthread-starcraft.html#post2499095 habe ich ein fix reingepackt für die farbfehler


----------



## RedBrain (28. Februar 2011)

das ist quasi auch diablo 1 betroffen mit regenbogen farben.


----------



## Nobody1980 (1. März 2011)

leider funzt die fixexe nicht denke werde das ganze mal unter xp instalieren danke schon mal


----------



## Nobody1980 (1. März 2011)

bei mir friert ds bild teilweise ein und habe krisel in der linken monitor hälfte


----------



## Nobody1980 (1. März 2011)

mein sys ist 3,4 quadcore 4 gig aspeicher 1terabyte festplatte m2n32 sli premium und 2 mal 260 gtx ultra


----------

